# Winkelpicker Rute für Aal



## DrillKönig (27. März 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

ich habe bisher noch nie speziell auf Aal gefischt, was sich demnächst ändern soll.
Ich möchte vorwiegend am kleinen See oder Teich fischen, es evtl. auch mal am kleinen Fluss versuchen.
Als Köder sollen vorwiegend Tauwürmer an einer einfachen Grundmontage mit Anti-Tangle-Boom und Tiroler Hölzl zum Einsatz kommen. 
Rute soll eine Winkelpicker sein, an die eine Freilaufrolle kommt. Die Bisserkennung soll dann also über die Rutenspitze erfolgen.
Frage: Welche Länge und Wurfgewicht brauche ich dafür?
Welche Rute könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Ausgeben wollte ich max. 70€, idealerweise auch etwas weniger, denn als Schüler hat mans ja nicht so dicke...

Danke im Voraus!

PS: Habe schon ein bisschen gestöbert und bin dabei auf diese ( https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/DE/ ) Rute (als 2,70m-Modell) gestoßen. Ist die zu "leicht"? Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## anguilla 320 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Ich weiß nicht ob an Seen oder Teichen ein
Bibberspitze das muß aller Dinge ist.Bei Aalen
an Seen habe ich gelernt kaum Wiederstand Rolle
offen und einen ganz leichten Bißanzeiger ohne
Wind ein Stück Allupapier oder etwas in der Art.
Aber das ist mein Erfahrungsschatz es gibt bestimmt
noch andere Möglichkeiten. Klick doch mal
Aalfreunde.de an das kannst du alles genau lesen.

Gruß Anguilla#6


----------



## Student (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Hi!

Also die Bisse unserer Flussaale erkennst du auch an der Hechtrute mit WG 50-100 g wunderbar...da braucht es keinen Winkelpicker...

Vielleicht angelst du erstmal auf Aal und kaufst nach eigenen Erfahrungen dann die spezielle Ausrüstung? Insbesondere wenn das Geld knapp ist, wäre ein Fehlkauf ja ärgerlich.

Ich hab meistens Bleie zwischen 30 und 80 Gramm in Benutzung, je nach Strömung. Im See ist das natürlich was anderes.

Wozu eine Freilaufrolle, wenn man fragen darf? Meine Erfahrung ist, dass dem Aal keine Zeit gegeben werden sollte, ordentlich Schnur abzuziehen....sitzt der einmal im Gebüsch/Baum fest, war es das nämlich.

Mfg

Student


----------



## DrillKönig (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
@Student: Ich habe noch 2 Grundruten 3m und WG 30-60g. Kann ichs damit erstmal versuchen? Würde dann mit Freilaufrolle und Bissanzeiger fischen.
Und Freilaufrolle deswegen, weils meiner Meinung nach das Gleiche ist wie wenn ich den Rollenbügel offen habe. Der Aal kann dann doch auch ungehindert abziehen. Dafür ist die Schnur dann straff und läuft schön straff durch den Bissanzeiger.
Und Wickelpicker deshalb weil die ja meistens eher wenig WG haben und deshalb bei etwas leichter ausfallenden Bleien das ausreichen würde für den kleinen See/Teich. Dafür ist die Bisserkennung viel besser als mit "normaler" Spitze. 
Wenn ich irgendwo mit falsch liege, korrigiert mich bitte!

Gruß


----------



## Student (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*



DrillKönig schrieb:


> @Student: Ich habe noch 2 Grundruten 3m und WG 30-60g. Kann ichs damit erstmal versuchen?



Klar! Als typischen Aal-Bissanzeiger gibt es Glöckchen und Knicklichthalter für die Rutenspitze, die bimmeln und leuchten ja bei einem Aal-Biss. In Teichen/Seen sind die Aale vielleicht zurückhaltender (und elektronische Bissanzeiger mit Freilaufrolle sinnvoll), zudem würde ich dann vielleicht mit einer Rute auf Grund und der anderen mit Pose bei Seerosenfeldern oder so angeln...

An meinem Fluss habe ich die Rolle beim Aal immer zu und die Bremse eben je nach Schnurstärke/Rute eingestellt.

Fang erstmal ein paar Aale, bevor du dir neues Gerät kaufst. Welche Schnur hast du denn auf deinen Grundruten?

Mfg

Student


----------



## Stachelritter86 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Mahlzeit, 

also, mit deinen Grundruten bist eigentlich zum Aalangeln recht gut gestellt. Die wenigsten Aalbisse kommen zaghaft, du müsstest mit Glöckchen/Einhängebissanzeigern schon die Bisse sehen. 

Wenn du dir Material anschaffen willst, würd ich auch ne Feederrute empfehlen. Für den Fluss ist es meine bevorzugte Rute, wenns auf Aal geht. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Steve Deluxe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

wollte das hier einfach mal schreiben, der link geht bei mit nicht, ich komm da nur auf die startseite, ist das bei euch auch so oder spinnt da mein computer.

ja im fluss würde iuch auch feeder nehmen und i see eigentlcih egal weil man die rute in der regel waagerecht hinlegt und die bisserkennung nicht über die spitze erfolgt.


----------



## DrillKönig (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Die Grundruten würde ich dann mit elektronischem Bissanzeiger und Freilaufrolle fischen.
Werde das dann erstmal so ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob noch neues Gerät benötigt wird. 
Welche Rute darfs denn fürs Posenfischen sein? Habe noch 2 Spinnruten von 2,70m Länge, eine mit -45g WG und die andere -70g. Kann ich eine von denen nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## Steve Deluxe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

ja kannste eigentlcih beide nehmen, da erfolgt ja die bisserkennung auch nihct über die rutenspitze, muss halt nur stark genug im drill sein aberdie beiden gehen schon


----------



## Student (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*



DrillKönig schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe!
> Die Grundruten würde ich dann mit elektronischem Bissanzeiger und Freilaufrolle fischen.



Aber wieso? 

Montiere den Wurm an einen Aalhaken in Größe 4-6, wirf die Montage mit einem Birnenblei (meinetwegen auch Tiroler Hölz) aus und stelle die Rute im 45° Winkel zum Boden auf und montiere eine Glocke an der Spitze (gibt es bestimmt für nen Euro im Angelladen, wenn du keine hast), die Rolle kommt zu und die Bremse ist richtig eingestellt. Die Schnur muss gespannt sein.

Das macht doch viel mehr Spaß als so ein doofes Piepsen...zumal der Aal ja nicht unbedingt mit dem Wurm durchbrennt, sondern den nach links und rechts rumzuppelt. 

Das ist Angeln, wie mit Opa! #6

Mfg,

Student


----------



## DrillKönig (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Aalglocke hab ich auch. Aber hat das Gebimmel die ganze Zeit beim Drill nicht eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung?
Außerdem wenn ich mal einnicke? Ist das Bissanzeiger und Sounderbox nicht besser?
Und wenn ich mit elek. Bißanzeiger angle: Rolle dann zu oder auf Freilauf?
Mit Swinger oder ohne?

Gruß und danke!


----------



## Student (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*



DrillKönig schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn ich mal einnicke? Ist das Bissanzeiger und Sounderbox nicht besser?



Beim Aal-Angeln wird nicht geschlafen! |krach:


----------



## bodenseepeter (27. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*



Student schrieb:


> Beim Aal-Angeln wird nicht geschlafen! |krach:



Hehe, gute Antwort. Ich fische auch mit der Opa-Variante, am liebsten noch mit einer Astgabel als Rutenhalter. Funktioniert einwandfrei, kostet kaum was und der Spaßfaktor ist hoch (wenn denn Fische beißen wollen...)


----------



## jungangler 93 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

zu der winkelpicker rute: bei uns zuckt die rutenspitze eh die ganze zeit (strömung, blätter usw) wird das dan nicht noch verstärkt. bei mir ruckt das schon so, dass mans auch so merkt.


----------



## fisherb00n (28. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Erstmal mit den Grundruten ausprobieren...
Knicklicht an die Spitze und ein Glöckchen in die Schnur hängen...
Wenn einer beißt fällt das Glöckchen runter (bimmelt nur einmal kurz) und du bist informiert...durch das Knicklicht kannst du das weitere Beißverhalten erkennen und im Drill hast du kein nerviges gebimmel 
Wenn du dann Blut geleckt hast holst du dir ne Feederrute |wavey:


----------



## Angellöwe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*



DrillKönig schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> ich habe bisher noch nie speziell auf Aal gefischt, was sich demnächst ändern soll.
> Ich möchte vorwiegend am kleinen See oder Teich fischen, es evtl. auch mal am kleinen Fluss versuchen.
> ...


 Also Kollege,Dein Gerät mit Winkelpicker ist sehr ungünstig.Aalangeln ist ganz einfach.Rute ca 3.00 Meter,Schnur min.35 er.Du mußt ja auch mit Wels oder Karpfen rechnen! MfG G.Löwe !


----------



## MrFloppy (29. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

ich nehm zum aalfischen auch normale grundruten (die "karpfen"ruten) mit 3m60 und 2,75lb. ne rolle passender größe, bespult mit 0,35er mono. dazu ein durchlaufblei je nach strömung (im teich / see reichen 10 - 20g), gummiperle, wirbel und ein 0,30er vorfach mit nem 2- 8er wurmhaken.

hatte füher auch mal mit der feeder auf aal gefischt, aber bei wind oder stärkerer strömung taugt das nicht, weil die spitze so stark gebogen wird, dass die bisse nicht mehr gut zu erkennen sind. 

freilauf würde ich nicht reinmachen, die bremse würde ich stramm einstellen, sodass die schnur nur bei maximaler belastung von der rolle gezogen wird. 

als köder einfach nen halben oder ganzen tauwurm auffädeln, evtl. noch ein stückchen tiefkühlgarnele aufn haken spießen. klappt bei mir am fluss super, habe letztes jahr damit bis zu 17 aale / nacht gefangen (bei 20% bissausbeute - also genug köder mitnehmen).


----------



## DrillKönig (29. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

Ok. Ich fass dann mal zusammen:
Ich nehme erstmal die Grundruten (Karpfenruten hab ich net  ) mit ner normalen Statio ohne Freilauf. An die Spitze das Knicklicht und ne Aalglocke. Bremse kommt zu und ne etwas stärkere Bremseinstellung. Schnur straff.
Als Montage den Anti Tangle mit Blei 10-30g, Perle, Wirbel und 0,30er Vorfach mit Wurmhaken. 
Soweit schonmal gut?
Fragen: Wie lang ist das 30er Vorfach?
Reicht als Hauptschnur ne 30er Mono? ...Oder lieber neu bespulen mit 35er?

Danke nochmals Leute!


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*



DrillKönig schrieb:


> Soweit schonmal gut?
> Fragen: Wie lang ist das 30er Vorfach?
> Reicht als Hauptschnur ne 30er Mono? ...Oder lieber neu bespulen mit 35er?



Soweit völlig in Ordnung! Das Vorfach ist je nach Hersteller 50-70 cm lang, das passt schon so.

Prinzipiell sollte die Hauptschnur immer mehr tragen als das Vorfach, damit es im Falle eines Hängers für deine Montage inkl. Blei etc. besser aussieht. Aber für die ersten Aal-Versuche wird das denke ich gehen, vielleicht kannst du auch ein 0,25er Vorfach nehmen....

Ich verwende seit Ewigkeiten nur noch Geflochtene und die trägt ja sowieso mehr als 0,30-0,35er Mono..

Viel Erfolg beim Aal-Ansitz! Sobald die Schonzeit vorbei und die Temperatur gestiegen ist, bin ich auch auf Schlängler-Jagd 

Mfg

Student


----------



## MrFloppy (31. März 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker Rute für Aal*

30er mono reicht. die vorfachlänge passe ich dem beissverhalten an:

wenn die aale laufen und regelrecht auf den köder knallen, dann mach ichs so 30cm, wenn die aale vorsichtig beissen, dann eher 60 cm.

bremse: nicht völlig zu. hatte den fehler letztes jahr auch gemacht und dann kamm DER biss. die rute war sofort ein halbkreis und nach 2 sekunden wars auch schon wieder vorbei: schnur gerissen ... deshalb die bremse etwa auf 3/4 der tragkraft einstellen. ein aal wird dir da kaum schnur von der rolle zerren, und ein waller reisst nicht gleich alles ab.


----------

